# scheduled timers not always working



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

on my 211k
If I do a hard reboot it works again for a short time, then it doesn't.

Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## renegade (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah. I have this problem all the time. I think it's Dish's attempt at moving me to the Hooper. The joke is on them ... before I will pay $30/month on equipment fees, I'll save $90/month on my Dish bill.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

renegade said:


> Yeah. I have this problem all the time. I think it's Dish's attempt at moving me to the Hooper. The joke is on them ... before I will pay $30/month on equipment fees, I'll save $90/month on my Dish bill.


You may be right. I still have 10 months left on my contract. I refuse to pay more than I already am. Dish gets my money every month, and has been for the last 12 years. Loyalty means nothing, apparently.


----------

